# Spring Snows in Canada -- Ross Geese



## LSSU-LAKER (Oct 11, 2005)

Maybe someone can confirm my thought on the legallity of shooting Ross geese in Canada during the spring conservation season.

I am under the impression that is ILLEGAL to shoot them during the spring in Canada. I know this the fact for Manitoba and I believe Sask. (via omission in the "order").

My curiousity arises from an article I just read in a promeninent "shooting" magazine in which they listed and showed photos of harvested Ross geese :eyeroll:.

JW


----------



## mach (Aug 29, 2005)

The 2007 Sask guide is out..
Ross' Geese are not on the menu in the prescribed loctions


----------



## h2ofwlr (Feb 6, 2004)

You may not shoot Ross geese anywhere in CA where they have the Spring CO season. It was not an omission, as there was no scientific proof the Ross are over populted at the time, thus hunters are not allowed to hunt them in the Spring.

Do a search on this forum, it has been talked about at least 3 times this year alone.


----------



## mallard (Mar 27, 2002)

I seen the same artical featuring knock em down adventures. The magazine was not sporting classics which I eluded to earlier, I believe it was shooting sportsman.


----------



## LSSU-LAKER (Oct 11, 2005)

Yes, it was 'Shooting sportsman'. I did not want list the name until I knew for sure. I guess now its time for a letter to the editor. :******:


----------



## Canuk (Oct 12, 2003)

haven't seen the magazine yet but it sounds like an oversight.

H2O is correct on the reasoning.


----------



## SASKATOONGOOSEHUNTER (Aug 25, 2005)

I have not seen the magazine but expect there will be some explanation given such as "The pictures accompanying the story were actually taken on a fall hunt" blah, blah, blah. :eyeroll:


----------



## LSSU-LAKER (Oct 11, 2005)

Well, the pictures of the "harvest log" will be hard to explain since they are dated 5-16!!


----------



## Trapperjack (Feb 25, 2007)

Go to the goose forum on the fuge and ask the guy from knowck'm down himself. He goes by Shawn Riley.


----------



## Gooseman678 (Nov 17, 2003)

Try having a double of blue neck collared ross come into the decoys during the canada spring season........ ya very tempting!! I guess those birds were lucky enough to live another summer! hopefully this fall!! lol


----------



## Old Hunter (Mar 8, 2002)

The Canadian waterfowlers must top notch to be able to identify the birds so well. How can a person tell a blue phase Ross from a blue in flight? If that was the law in the states the violations would go through the roof.


----------



## Triple B (Mar 9, 2004)

Old Hunter said:


> The Canadian waterfowlers must top notch to be able to identify the birds so well. How can a person tell a blue phase Ross from a blue in flight? If that was the law in the states the violations would go through the roof.


not to be a smart a$$, but i don't think that problem happens very much, being that a blue phase ross is pretty uncommon. I do agree though that i know alot of rossie's would end up shot if that's the way the C/O was in the states. I myself sometimes have a tough time picking out the ross's, so i can imagine that novice hunters wouldn't have a clue.


----------



## h2ofwlr (Feb 6, 2004)

Not including the Ross was a huge mistake by the CWS. In my opinion many hunters are not partaking in the spring season as they know they can not ID well enough, so are skipping the season all together.

6 years ago the CWS had the info and proof to rewrite the order allowing the spring season. My question is why have not the resident hunters of CA not pressured the CWS to rewrite it and thus allowed the shooting of Ross geese?

http://www.fws.gov/migratorybirds/repor ... sgeese.pdf

At 2001 there were an estimated 1M Ross geese, and they were concerned the harvest would stablize the population from its 8-10% per year growth. I wonder if in fact that has happened?

I wish they would do an updated report.


----------

